# Painting over matte varnish



## Unforgiven1 (Jun 9, 2015)

I would like to know if it is ok to paint over a painting that already has matte protective varnish? Or will it spoil the paint?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I've painted oil paint over arcrylic pictures that have been varnished. It worked just fine and are looking good. I don't know what it will look like 50 years from now but I won't be around so I don't care and I seriously doubt any of my pictures will be around either.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

If the "varnish" you mention is acrylic medium you should have no probs so long as its clean. You can hedge your bets a bit by lightly wiping the surface with alcohol to reduce the gloss and slightly soften the cured paint. Such would also clean. As with everything, test on a small area before committing the whole thing.


----------



## Unforgiven1 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you for the response. I'm sure your work will still be around and admired Terry Yes Sorin, it is an acrylic medium so I will try it out xxx


----------

